# ^daisy^ Hi I'm a newbie! ~



## Ciara A (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi there,
I am new to FF and just wanted to drop a few lines to introduce myself.  I am 33 and DH is 39.  I am originally from Dublin and moved to Surrey April last year with my DH who is English and we have moved back to his home town. 

DH has azoospermia and we will be using Donor Sperm we are waiting on an appointment to come out to us from East Surrey Hospital / London Bridge Clinic / Dr Anouga? (not entirely sure of the spelling of his name??).  I have had initial day 3 and day 21 bloods done with local GP and all is showing normal on that front.  He has referred us onto the above for an appointment and now we must wait for that appointment!

Its not new information about DH's infertility so we are over the initial shock that some people would have had to go through.  DH was diagnosed over 7 years ago with it and subsequently split up with 1st Wife because of it.  When we met (5 years ago this week!) he was upfront and honest with me about it and the implications and we agreed that we would try DI, see how we got on because we would just be happy to have a little bundle of joy that is at least part of one of us. (IYKWIM).  

Anyway I just wanted to explain who we are and what we are about!

Hello to all ! and any advice on the above clinic / procedures etc would be very helpful and very much appreciated.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi Mrs TA and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of your problems with trying for a baby.

This site is fantastic for advice and support and i will leave u a couple of links to try on the site:

Male factors in infertility..........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

Donor sperm.............http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0

Good luck with everything.

We also have a great chatroom. It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through. Every Friday Night from 8pm to 9pm is NEWBIE NIGHT Miss TC and Dizzi squirrel or I will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc. If you can't make it on Friday night, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes.

For more info on Newbie Night follow the link....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

Kate xx​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF Daisy 

I see there are a few members using the bridge clinic on the donor sperm boards - check out the anyone using donor sperm thread 
CLICK HERE

There is also a starting out and diagnosis board that may be helpful
CLICK HERE

I do hope that you have a sucsessful cycle Wishing you Friendship  &    

Kate has also left you some great Links, be sure to check them out.

If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi Ciara, welcome to the site hun. Wishing you lots of luck with your forthcoming treatment. I'm about to have my 1st ICSI cycle and waiting for an appointment too!!! Dunno what to expect. Having my tx in Liverpool so can't answer your question about your clinic/Hospital sorry.

Good luck and hope to see you in chat sometime.


Noodlez.xx


----------



## Ciara A (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi again and tks for all the replies!  

I was told by the GP last week that we would hear back re an appointment from the hospital - I mean is it realistic to expect that they will have an appointment for us within a week !! I think not!! LOL!!

I said to DH last night that I will wait till the end of this week and then ring them !! I am so impatient now waiting for this appointment and every month that goes by another cycle wasted!

Also my sis is on a 2WW with her first Assisted IUI attempt - she does her test on monday coming so we are keeping everything crossed for her too - its like we can think of nothing else !! Its nice that we have each other to talk to as well (we are v close anyway but I think this has actually brought us both even closer). 

Good luck to you too Noodlez


----------



## beckyb (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Ciara.

i'm new to the site as well,  DP also Azoospermia  we only found out on monday evening so it's still a massive shock for us,  still waiting to have my 21 day proges test redone  on the 12th as the 1st one came out low but then my af was 5 days late starting, been having problems with them moving  over the last 14 months, so were still unsure as to whether I have a problem as well. 

were also in Surrey nr Camberley.  i'm trying to see if there is a thread for surrey people.

good luck with your tx sending you some positive thoughts

  becky


----------



## Clareybob (Mar 4, 2007)

HI Ciara!
We're with Dr Onugha too! He's really sweet, isn't he? Have you seen his little office downstairs with all the pictures of him with little babies he helped produce: it gave me lots of hope.
Yes, all the waiting is seriously frustrating, each month's AF seems like such a waste. We got the news of DH's SA in July 06. Just starting my 'down reg' nasal spray (Synarel) now! Also frustrating was the doubling up of appts with Dr Onugha and with the Bridge: I think we were told the same things about 3 times (= unnecessary expense). On the positive side, the wait has now meant that I am relieved to be starting and therefore I am slightly less scared about injecting than I was when I was first told about it all. [Nevertheless, the first go is going to take me ages to psych myself up!].
You any closer to an appt yet?
Keep +ve!
C xxx


----------



## Ciara A (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi again,  

YAY!! After waiting 2 weeks to hear back from them, I just got a phone call today to say that we have our first appointment with the Fertility Unit at East Surrey Hospital this saturday morning.  He does some of his private appointments on a saturday (which suits me fine!).

Am so excited and cant wait to talk to him and see how long of waiting list we are talking about.  Have loads of questions to ask!! 

Clarebob no havent been there as yet so havent seen the photos and thats good to know about them doubling up on appointments, I wont be letting them waste my time (or money!!) - time and money are too precious to be wasting!!

Beckyb - thats horrible finding out about your DH and the Azoospermia.  My DH has had it over 7 years and has come to terms so its a bit easier here.  My heart goes out to you both.  Keep the chin up.

Keep the fingers crossed for us girlies (and I will for you) and I will keep you posted. 

:wv


----------



## Clareybob (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats!   Great news.  I felt better once things got rolling.   
Good luck & keeping fingers, toes and all else crossed!
lots of  
Clarey xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Ciara  

That's brilliant news about your appointment.  Will definately keep  for you.

Take care    

Linda xx


----------



## Ciara A (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies, Just wanted to update you all after my first appointment with Dr Onugha on Saturday.

Basically we both have to have more tests. My sis has just had all the same tests done in the last 3 months so she can give me all the gory details on them. 

Am having HSG done this Friday morning at 7.40am !!!!    I am supposed to be out with work on the Thurs night, I will have to take it easy as the appointment is so early!!!  It means getting up around 5.30am !!! (and then have to go to work for the day!) ah well it has to be done I suppose.

Also have to have a lap & Dye done where he will check for Endo and polyps, adhesions and various other things and have a look at my tubes though its under a GA (scares the **** out of me!).  My sis says that even though its not that invasive it leaves you in pain for about 10 days afterwards??  She had to take a week and a half off work after it.  Very tender around the middle apparently.

He also said that there was something on DH's records from the Rotunda Hospital in Dublin (where original tests were carried out) that didnt make sense and they are going to do a blood test for him to see if there is a slim possibility that there might be sperm that they can use -  its a very slim possibility and obviously we will know more after that blood test has been done. Its a bit of hope for us (but only very small ) that we may not have to use a donor after all. Yay! (not going to get too excited just yet though). 
Dr Onugha himself was lovely - very warm and friendly and explained things very clear and concisely which is always good. Also very funny guy which helps!

Anyway onwards and upwards from here - any advice you can give me as the first test is this friday (HSG).

PS - thankfull HSG is covered on NSH and Lap is being covered by Bupa at Gatwick Park. Score!


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Ciara

Hope all goes well.  The HSG is very straightforward and not painful, more uncomfortable like a smear test.

Good luck with your treatment ..... and your sister too.


----------



## Ciara A (Feb 26, 2007)

Ok went to Hosp this morning thinking I was having HSG done (and didnt sleep a wink last night worrying about what was ahead of me!).  In the end I only ended up having a vaginal ultrasound and swab done !
What a relief (or not as I still have to have the HSG done some time in the future!)

Ah well - onwards and upwards as they say.  

Hope you all have a lovely weekend - I will be celebrating St. Patricks Day tomorrow in the usual way (lots of Magners!)


----------



## Clareybob (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello Ciara,
Glad it was straightforward & not the HSG, even if you had no sleep, worrying.  You'll have to take it easy this evening so you can celebrate St P's day in style tomorrow!  

Dr Onugha keeps me amused with his little jokes, too, although I am still nervous about the injecting, despite him being very entertaining about how all his ladies just get really into it like junkies.  

Good luck with the other tests, and fingers crossed for your DH's blood test.  When do you get to find out?

Clarey xxx


----------



## Ciara A (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey Clarebob - will hopefully have the results of the test for DH this evening (Dr Onugha has written to us)
I am sitting on edge of seat here waiting for this result!!

Keep fingers crossed and I will update you tomorrow.

C. X


----------



## Clareybob (Mar 4, 2007)

Keepin fingers and toes an' everything else crossed for you!

     

Clarey xxx


----------



## Ciara A (Feb 26, 2007)

Tks Clarebob - am out of here in 12 mins and then it will take me 15 mins to get home - am just feeling sick here waiting to find out.

Will post tomorrow to let you know.............X


----------



## Ciara A (Feb 26, 2007)

Just wanted to let you know that it wasnt good news re DH's bloods - FSH levels too high which implies that no sperm being produced at all.  

DH has been through these results before I met him so he is doing ok (I think) but I was devastated as I was kinda holding out hope for a good result. 

Ah well back to the original plan now - waiting on a donor (6-9 month wait allegedly).  Am seeing consultant tomorrow avo re the Lap & Dye.  Moving onwards and upwards from here.

Hope all you ladies are ok


----------



## Clareybob (Mar 4, 2007)

Ah, so sorry it was bad news, darlin.  So sad that that glimmer of hope didn't produce the goods.  I hope that you can have a good cry and then start to build up positivity about the tx journey again.  At least you have a good strong relationship (from the sounds of it) so you can be a rock for each other.  I know you will get through this somehow.

Thinking of you and sending lots of hugs.

Clarey xxx


----------



## Ciara A (Feb 26, 2007)

Tks Clarey - we do have a very solid loving relationship - he is my rock and I like to think that I am his (though he is probably more mine that I am for him !!   ) 

We are both thinking positive now about the next steps in the process and hopefully there wont be too long of a wait for the sperm to come through for us. 

Hows your tx going??


----------



## Clareybob (Mar 4, 2007)

Glad you sound a bit more upbeat. My tx is going fine so far. Have got used to the injections (kind of!) and had my TCday8 scan today which showed [fly]17[/fly] follies growing. They are still small, but that's apparently ok for now.

Am trying to throw off flu, which isn't great ....but I'm a lot better than earlier in the week. 

Just thought: have you found the Surrey thread? it's only just started recently and there are peeps at all stages of the journey from pre-anything right through to pregnancy and motherhood. Lots of us in the middle. I am finding it a great source of support, as it's quite zany and everyone is concerned with how everyone else is getting on. Have a read of it and see if you likee! Would be great to see you there! 

Going to have a nap now to see if can throw off this fever.

ttfn & take care   

Clarey xxxx


----------



## Ciara A (Feb 26, 2007)

17 FOLLICLES  - JESUS thats loads !!

I will say a little prayer for you Clarey. 

Get well soon and see you over on the Surrey link.

C. XX


----------



## Clareybob (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks for saying a lil prayer for me.  I'll say one for you, too. .  Glad you're coming over to the Surrey thread.  Also under Surrey we have a 'worms appreciation' thread, which is basically cos some of the girls have worms - in wormeries -    It cheers me up no end!  Thinking of getting a wormery myself now!

Clarey xxxx


----------

